# Fastest Vadai Seal Yet!



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

Vadai #4 was delivered about 10 days ago. This Barrel was ordered through Morewine and not straight through Vadai. This is the 2nd time in a row that I ordered through More and not Vadai. I had to wait for my "break in" Kit wine (CC LR Red Mountain Trio) to finish up and clear. 

I started the barrel prep on Sunday morning. I did the usual boiling water on the outer heads for 20 min each first followed by the inner heads and then complete fill with hot water. 

This barrel was bone dry without a damp spot or drop on the floor in less than 4 hours. Just flat out tight as a drum. Left it over night and got up early this AM and still no leaks or wetness anywhere on the outside of the barrel. Drained and refilled again with hot water this morning and checked it again when I went home for lunch today. Dry as bone. 

I will fill it tonight as long as nothing changes between now and then. I only have two data points but both barrels that were ordered via Morewine were tight as a drum. The first two that I ordered direct from Vadai were leakers and needed quite a bit of work on them to get them to properly seal. Kinda thinking they just might pick the better Barrels for Morewine orders but like I said only two data points. Shipping was cheaper as well via Morewine to boot.

I will add my winery logo/ stenciling this afternoon on the ends!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh man that looks great Mike. It makes my mouth water.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks great Mike, what is first up in that barrel? A white perhaps?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

The wine that comes out taste even better! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

Red Mountain Trio!




Rocky said:


> Looks great Mike, what is first up in that barrel? A white perhaps?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 3, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I will add my winery logo/ stenciling this afternoon on the ends!



Is it possible to get a walkthrough on how to do this? I imagine everyone does it a little differently, but i have absolutely no clue on it... Just draw? Or do you burn it in? Or..


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

Its pretty hard Deez. You just figure out what you want to say and place an order from Yankee Stencil then use some good old fashioned flat black spray paint and done!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 3, 2012)

I really wasn't sure... Could ya make it any more difficult? Jeeeeeeez, complicate things why dont ya! 

Looks good though!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice Mike!

I just ordered mine on Friday from MoreWine as well. Can't wait to get it! About how long did it take for yours to arrive?

What size stencil did you go with?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty sure I ordered the 3X12 one. As you can see it fits just about perfect. They seem to keep adding more and more "advertising" to the other end so its getting harder to find room to place it on the other side but somehow I did.

The new instructions that come with the barrels speak to some of the leakage problems they must have had as its now got more info as to what to do if the barrel doesn't seal properly up to and including a full week soaking in water!

I ended up getting lazy last night watching the football game and let it soak another night. Still dry this AM so will drain and fill it tonight.

Now if my Barrel stand that they forgot to send would show up I would be even happier! Have it on a small Harbor Freight movers dolly for now.

Boatboy, keep us posted on yours and any sealing issues. If this is your first don't panic if you see leaking on the outer heads when you fill them with boiling water. This barrel leaked on both ends and I was a little worried. Follow the steps to seal Outer heads, then inner heads, then complete fill. Mine sealed right up.

Its a good idea to keep some bees wax or paraffin wax on hand just in case. Wine being < 1.000 density wise will find the smallest crack and you may see a drip or two in one spot. Easily plugged with the wax.


----------



## robie (Dec 4, 2012)

My first Vadai never leaked a drop after break in. My second... that's another story. It took a week to finally stop. It was leaking on one end, where the flat end planks meet the sides. It was in the groove itself, where it is very hard to get any wax in there. Now it is just fine.


----------



## DrJayman (Dec 7, 2012)

These experiences make me feel a lot better.... ( In each case I followed the recommended instructions.)

1. My first (5.3g) I received had a leak/crack in a stave with the grain. The shipping box was also damaged so figured shipping beat it up since no think air packing or stryofoam peanuts.

2. Returned above, and replacement stellar.

3. Ordered a another which leaked worst than very first even after soaking leaked area in tub for 3 days in addition to suggested break-in. What was odd about this one was on one of the bands on top side with the bung hole was like a red-pink "x". Was this a known 2nd?

More wine has been stellar and reasonable.......

..... however this time I was wanting a 5.3 gallon and More wine was out. called vadai and got ruthie. She got me into a 6 gallon. For the record More Wine upholds fabulous customer service..... I just felt I was bothering them if I tied them up in another barrel that might not work, so call vadai.

btw- Noticed the change in instruction over prior packages regardin waxing inside of barrel. No thanks..


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 7, 2012)

DrJayman said:


> ..... however this time I was wanting a 5.3 gallon and More wine was out. called vadai and got ruthie. She got me into a 6 gallon. For the record More Wine upholds fabulous customer service..... I just felt I was bothering them if I tied them up in another barrel that might not work, so call vadai.
> 
> btw- Noticed the change in instruction over prior packages regardin waxing inside of barrel. No thanks..


I just bought a 6 gallon from More Wine. I would like to second their customer service and their prompt shipping. I have my 3 wines ready to go in it.
Will start breaking it in tomorrow-crossing my fingers.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2012)

eblasmn9: when did you order? I placed my order through morewine last Friday, but it hasn't shipped yet. I got a shipping notice on the stopper I ordered with it. Since these are drop shipped, I'm not sure if I'll even get a shipping notice.


----------



## robie (Dec 7, 2012)

I have had to slow down on my wine making lately, because we are leaning toward moving to Santa Rosa, CA. As a result, I have let my two barrels dry out more than once.

When I get ready to use them again, I let the water run full force into one; it runs out the bottom faster than it goes in, thereby never having a level in the barrel more than a couple inches.

Each time I run the water in, even though it runs out, it leaves just enough moisture inside to cause the staves to start to swell a little. I run water in each morning, after work, then before I go to bed at night. After three or four days of this, the level starts to rise until finally, the barrel is as water tight as ever before. 

When I start this, the rings are floppy loose. By the time the barrel is water tight again, they are tight as ever. I know I should take Rocky's advice and tighten the rings by forcing them toward the center, but I just never have. One day I likely will have to tighten them.

Anyway, those little barrels are very resilient. One is re-sanitized and loaded with Zin right now and not leaking a single drop.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered mine on 11/19 thinking it would take the usual 2-3 weeks. I got an email that my order shipped out two days later with FedEx tracking. I just thought it was the other parts of my order that MoreWine was shipping to me direct. On Saturday 11/24 The Barrel showed up on the doorstep from Vadai in one box as the Morewine supples showed up in a separate box. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least.

I filled the Barrel on Tuesday 12/4 at lunch and went back to work. When I got home there was a few drops of wine that had found the tiniest crevice and leaked out on one of the ends. I didn't even wax the area, just blotted it dry and next morning nada as they say. Been bone dry ever since. The Red Mountain Trio will rest for 4 weeks then we will start rotating all the wines from this years crush (California fresh grapes) into the barrels.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2012)

Robie,

It makes me wonder what Vadai must do to these barrels to keep them pre-prepped and ready to be shipped out to customers. Do you think they immerse them once a week in water or spray mist on them? They must have some onsite method to keep them from drying out completely and needing a massive rehydration of sorts.

Would love to talk with Sandor but would be on the phone for a week! LOL


----------



## robie (Dec 7, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Robie,
> 
> It makes me wonder what Vadai must do to these barrels to keep them pre-prepped and ready to be shipped out to customers. Do you think they immerse them once a week in water or spray mist on them? They must have some onsite method to keep them from drying out completely and needing a massive rehydration of sorts.
> 
> Would love to talk with Sandor but would be on the phone for a week! LOL



I have wondered that same thing. Could the barrels actually be assembled just before they ship from Vadai? That way the rings could be put on and tightened right then and there. However, I thought barrels were each pretty custom built.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2012)

I am pretty sure these come ready to go from Hungary so they either keep them moist enough somehow to be ready to ship out with only minor tweaking (slight tightening on the hoops etc)

Perhaps cold storage wrapped in cellophane?


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 7, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I ordered mine on 11/19 thinking it would take the usual 2-3 weeks. I got an email that my order shipped out two days later with FedEx tracking. I just thought it was the other parts of my order that MoreWine was shipping to me direct. On Saturday 11/24 The Barrel showed up on the doorstep from Vadai in one box as the Morewine supples showed up in a separate box. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least.


I was also expecting it to take 2 to 3 weeks, but it arrived in a little over a week.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess you guys got the last ones. Still waiting for my shipping notice.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 11, 2012)

robie said:


> My first Vadai never leaked a drop after break in. My second... that's another story. It took a week to finally stop. It was leaking on one end, where the flat end planks meet the sides. It was in the groove itself, where it is very hard to get any wax in there. Now it is just fine.


Well it is day 3 of breaking in my Vadai barrel. Much like you Robie, I had a leak on the end where the flat end planks meet the sides. It was a very minor leak. It was hard to get wax in the groove to stop the leak, but I think I finally have it. Tomorrow I am going to rack my RJS RQ Down Under Shiraz,Cab Sav/Petite Verdot to it. I am crossing my fingers there will not be any wine leaks.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome barrels!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is on the Fed Ex truck for delivery today! WooHoo!


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 13, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine is on the Fed Ex truck for delivery today! WooHoo!


That's great! Not too much longer.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 13, 2012)

While visions of tightly sealed barrels danced in their heads......


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Started breaking mine in last night. At the end of it all, I filled it with water and put it to bed for the night. No signs of leaking this morning, aside from some moisture right around the opening. Fingers crossed, but it looks really good so far.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats great! What wine are you going to put in it?

Last night was one week since I filled my barrel with wine. It took about 3 ounces to top off. There are no leaks. It does seem to wick around the opening when I put the silicone stopper back in.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2012)

_"It does seem to wick around the opening when I put the silicone stopper back in."_

Earl, that is a delicate balancing trick when topping off the barrel. The bungs (and there are two types) are long enough to contact the wine so that if the barrel is filled to the lower edge of the bung hole, pushing it in will force wine up and around the bung and out of the bung hole. No problem with this but remember to spritz the stain around the bung with K-meta solution so that it does not have a chance to harm the wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2012)

Leave the level about 1/4-1/2" below the opening. After awhile you will get good at eyeballing so that it won't spill out the top when the bung is inserted. You may notice that you will need to top up more the first month or so as the barrel gets fully hydrated with wine. After that it will generally slow down and top ups should decrease in volume to some extent. Also note that especially this time of year (cold) that if you top up your barrel at one temp (cool) and then the heater kicks in for extended periods of time the expansion of alcohol (with temp increase) can be so much that you will have wine seeping back out from around the bung. I have a barrel in my winery that is close to the heater vent and each week I top off it will weep a small amount of wine for a day or so it seems. I just hit it with the K-Meta and a paper towel.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

eblasmn9 said:


> Thats great! What wine are you going to put in it?



First wine in is a Winery Series Super Tuscan. #2 is Red Mountain Cabernet (in primary now), followed by either a Red Mountain Trio, or the Vineco LR California Grand Red. I'm having fun with this and can already see myself wanting a second barrel by the time my b-day rolls around in May.

Thanks for all the input everyone. Who knew filling a wooden barrel with liquid could be so much fun!?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2012)

Barrels can be like rabbits and or carboys. They can easily begin to multiply!


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 20, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> First wine in is a Winery Series Super Tuscan. #2 is Red Mountain Cabernet (in primary now), followed by either a Red Mountain Trio, or the Vineco LR California Grand Red. I'm having fun with this and can already see myself wanting a second barrel by the time my b-day rolls around in May.
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone. Who knew filling a wooden barrel with liquid could be so much fun!?


You have a really nice line up of wines for barrel time. 
I find the whole process fun, even testing for c02. I feel like a (mad) scientist in my lab. 
I am planning a second barrel around the same time period.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Mike and Rocky. I wasn't sure how full to fill the barrel. With experience, I will get the right fill amount so it will not spill out. I will keep my spray bottle of k-meta handy just in case.


----------

